# الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 يونيو 2007)

*دينونة ديدات ومن شاكله

(*) لا شك أن كلام ديدات هذا يدين نبيه الذي لم يلتزم بالتوراة والإنجيل بل نسخها من حياته وهي التي ستنسخ من يتطاول عليها بل أن الناموس يقول الوحي ملعون من الرب من لا يقيم جميع كلمات هذا الناموس

فتثنية 18 تتحدث عن نبي يكمل ما عجز الشعب القديم أن يسمعه أو يزاد له أيضاً فالشعب ظهر عاجز أمام مطالب الله ولذلك كان الوعد بأن هناك نبي آخر سيكمل مشورة الله وهذا ما رأيناه في شخص المسيح الذي صار لنا باستحقاق شخصه الكريم الأمان من لعنة الناموس.

فنحن قد التجائنا إلى المسيح الذي حفظ الناموس ... ودخلنا في شخصه المبارك وصرنا مقبولين عند الله فيه.

فمجيء محمد بأحكام مضادة لأحكام التوراة تدينه وتجلب عليه لعنة الناموس وتثبت انه ليس نبي الله الموعود.

فالذي سيأتي ليكمل يجب أن يكون أولاً خاضعاً لناموس الله لا ناقض له بأفعاله وأحكامه 

ولا شك أن القارئ لشريعة ملكوت السماوات كما وردت في متى 5- 6- 7 يرى كذب ديدات بهذا الخصوص 

فالمسيح النبي الموعود أكمل الناموس ولم ينقضه أعطى بعداً أعمق وأسمى بما لا يقاس لكلمات الناموس، وكلكم تعلمون هذه الأمور ولا حاجة لكم إن أكتب لكم عن هذه الأمور إن كنتم ممن يقرؤون كتاب الله.

وهكذا نرى أن محمد خالف ناموس الرب وبذلك يكون قد وضع نفسه تحت لعنة الناموس فضلاً على أنه لم يطيع ناموس النبي الآتي بل حاربه وصنع للناس ديناً جديداً يضاف إلى أديان العالم المرفوضة من الله والتي ستؤدي بكل من يتبعها إلى هلاك. 

يتابع ديدات:

" 6- كيف كان رحيلهم : ان كلا من موسى و محمد، قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية ، فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب. اليس هذا صحيح؟. 
اجاب : نعم. 
قلت : من ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) وطبعاً هذا كذب من جانب ديدات على قس لا يعلم تعاليم الإسلام

فموسى لم يمت كباقي الناس بل إن الله تصرف بطريقة خاصة عند موت موسى ودفنه بواسطة ميخائيل، أما محمد فمات مسموماً من امرأة يهودية ومات بالحمى كما تقول كتبهم والذي ينطبق عليه هو تثنية 18: 20 وبالتالي فوفاة موسى ليست كوفاة محمد.

20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي (يهوه) كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة (إيلوهيم) أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 

ونرى كيف أن الله نفذ قضائه العادل وامتدت يد الرب على محمد ومات مسموماً محموماً لأنه تكلم باسم آلهة أخرى ولم يخضع لناموس الله في التوراة والإنجيل وهذا أيضاً هو مصير كل من يحارب الله الحقيقي ولا أستبعد أن الله سيضرب ديدات أيضاً بضربة لا يقوم منها بسبب تجاديفه الشيطانية.

سوف نرى أن يد الرب ستمتد على ديدات قبل أن يهلك ويذهب إلى الهلاك في حال عدم توبته وقبوله لموت المسيح فكل من يبغض المسيح يحب الموت. 

يتابع ديدات :

" 7- المقام السماوي : ان كلا من من محمد وموسى يرقد الان في قبره على الارض ، ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) . (لوقا 22 : 69 ). 
قال القس : نعم. 
فقلت : ومن ثم فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، بل محمد مثل موسى. " 

(*) وطبعاً هذا خطأ آخر يضاف إلى كل الأخطاء التي رأيناها حتى الآن فصحيح أن موسى بعد موته دفن في قبر في البرية ولكننا لا نعلم ماذا حصل بعد ذلك والله أبقى هذه الأمور مخفية عنا لحكمة في ذاته تبارك أسمه ومحمد دفن في قبر في خيبر (المدينة) ومكان قبره معلوم وأصبح مسجداً يؤمه المسلمون للتبرك لزيارته

وروح موسى صعدت إلى الفردوس السماوي في السماء الثالثة، وظهر مع إيليا النبي بروحه أو جسده مع المسيح في جبل التجلي (الله أعلم) وبالمفارقة فإننا نعلم أن محمد مدفون في قبر ونفسه في الهاوية بانتظار الذهاب إلى بحيرة النار، حسب حكم الله على كل من يعادي الرب يسوع المسيح ويعادي عمله على الصليب ويرفض محبته ويزدري بكتابه.

والآية التي أوردها ديدات خاطئة لأن القول هو : منذ الآن يكون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين قوّة الله. لوقا 22: 69

وبالتالي فالمقارنة خاطئة بتفاصيلها رغم أنها صحيحة جزئياً ولكن هذا الأمر ينطبق على كل البشر الذين يرقدون في قبورهم ولكن المسيح وحده الذي أنتصر على الموت وقام ظافراً غالباً معطياً التبرير لكل من يؤمن به


هل ذُكر محمد في الكتاب المقدس:

بالحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر لنا بصورة رمزية الكثير عن محمد ابن آمنة ومن يشابهونه من الأنبياء الكذبة، الذين أدعو النبوة بعد إتمام الوحي الإلهي المقدس ونذكر منهم على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر ماني الفارسي وجوزيف سمث نبي المورمون الأمريكي ومسحاء اليهود في مختلف العصور وأحمد خان في باكستان ومحمد إيليا الأمريكي وغيرهم.

صحيح أن محمد لم يُذكر بالاسم في الكتاب المقدس إلا أن رسالته وتعاليم دينه قد سبق الوحي وأنُبأ عنها بواسطة رسل الله وأنبياءه القديسون سواء في كتب العهد القديم أو الجديد. فهؤلاء قد أخبرونا عن ظهور المعلمين والأنبياء الكذبة الذين سيندسون بين شعب الله ليحاولوا تدمير إيمانه وعقيدته الصافية وتشويه وإلغاء رسالة محبة وقداسة الله، وبأنهم سيأتون بأديان بشرية تبعد الناس عن الإيمان الحي المقدس وترسلهم أكيداً في طريق الهلاك، واعدين أتباعهم بالحرية وهم عبيد للفساد. 

فالإسلام كما نعلم يقيناً، هو امتداد عربي مشوه لبدعة النصارى الضالة ومن شايعها، ومزيج عربي لبدع آريوس ونسطوريوس وغيرهم من الهراطقات المنتمية إلى المسيحية الاسمية، وبالتالي فالإسلام ومحمد وورقة بن نوفل يندرجون ضمن تصنيف المسيحية المرتدة.

" قال ديدات:

-- لماذا لاشيئ، وفقا لشروحاتكم فان الكتاب المقدس مليئ بالتنبؤات ، فيخبر عن قيام دولة السوفيت الروس زعن الايام الاخيرة وحتى عن بابا كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك. }"



(*) وأقول - طبعاً إن كلام ديدات الاستهزائي غير صحيح. فالكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم عن السوفيت بل يتكلم عن ملك الشمال كما ورد في الأسفار النبوية كدانيال وحزقيال والرؤيا. ولا هو يتكلم عن بابا روما بل يتكلم عن نظام بابل الزانية وعن المدينة المحاطة بسبعة جبال وعن المرأة السكرى بدم القديسين، ولكن الصحيح هو أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن الأيام الأخيرة وصفاتها وعن ظهور الأديان المعادية للرب يسوع المسيح، وعن ارتداد المسيحية الاسمية عن الحق والكتاب والمخلص. ويتكلم عن تحول قسم كبير من المسيحية إلى ديانة بشرية باطلة ومرفوضة من الله، ويتكلم عن ظهور الأنبياء الكذبة الذين ينكرون صلب المسيح وقيامته وينكرون الآب والابن كما هو الحال مع محمد وشهود الزور والمورمون. 

فكتاب الله الحقيقي هو كتاب نبوات وليس كتاب قصص مبتورة مشوشة ولا هو كتاب أحداث ماضية كما هو في المصاحف المختلفة ولا هو كتاب قصص نساء محمد وأحوالهن من أفك وصفوان وغيرها ولا هو كتاب شهوات الجنة الموعودة بحورها وغلمانها وخمرها وزناها وفاكهتها.

يتابع الشيخ القادياني أقواله


"{ فقال : نعم ، ولكن لاشيئ عن محمد. 
فسالت ثانية : لكن لماذا لاشيئ؟. 
اجاب الرجل المسن: يابني لقد قرات الكتاب المقدس لخمسين سنة مضت ولو كان هناك اي شيئ عن محمد لكنت عرفته. 

ولا واحدة بالأسم :

استفسرت : الست تقول ان هناك مئات النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح ، في العهد القديم؟. 
قال القس :لا مئات بل الاف. }"

(*) وأقول: هذا الكلام صحيح وهذه النبوات تثبت أن كتاب اليهود الذي يتمسكوا به إلى الآن رغم كونهم غير مسيحيين يشهد ليسوع المسيح وأنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد وأنه تمم كل النبوات المختصة بمجيئه الأول لفداء البشر . . .

 انتبهوا الآن إلى هذه النقطة الحساسة والمهمة، قال ديدات :

" { قلت: اني لن اجادل في الالف نبؤة التي تتحدث عن مجيئ المسيح. فاننا كمسلمون امنا وصدقنا بالمسيح دون الحاجة الى اي نبؤة كتابية . انما امنا ، تصديقا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. } "

(*) إن مشكلة ديدات وغيره من المسلمين هي جهلهم لكتاب الله المقدس والأسلوب الأمثل للتقرب منه وفهمه. 

فالله لا يرفض من يتواضع وينسحق أمامه بل يبارك كل الطالبين نعمته ويفتح أذهانهم لفهم شريعته. 

ولنلاحظ أن ديدات لا يريد أن يجادل في الألف نبوة الواردة في العهد القديم عن المسيح لسبب بسيط: فالظلمة أعمت عينيه ولا يريد أن يؤمن بوعود الإله في العهد القديم وكيف أنها تمت في العهد الجديد في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح. فهذه النبوات وما تحويه من عقيدة هي أساس صدق دعوة يسوع أنه المسيح وفيها كل ما نحتاجه كمؤمنين لنعرف سر شخصية المسيح العظيم وعظمة عمله على الصليب.

ولا بد لنا أن نذكر الأخوة والأخوات أن المدعو عيسى المسيح والوارد ذكره في كتاب المسلمين وأحاديث نبيهم هو نسخة مزورة، مشوهة، وشيطانية لشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي.

ونحن كمسيحيين لسنا بحاجة إلى عيسى المسيح بل نرفضه رفضاً قاطعاً، ونرفض أي كتاب آخر بجانب كتاب الله المقدس بعهديه ليعرفنا من هو يسوع المسيح... فيسوع المسيح تبارك اسمه: هو كلمة الله السرمدي وابن الإنسان، والنبي الآني إلى العالم وابن الله القدوس. وطبعاً إن كان يجهل أحد فليجهل كما يقول الكتاب.

فإيمان ديدات والمسلمين بعيسى المسيح هو إيمان الجهل والغباء والعمى الروحي، ولا يستند على الإيمان الحي الحقيقي المبني على كلمة الله فقط

قال الله في كتابه: 

الإيمان بالخبر والخبر بكلمة الله

فعندما يرفض الإنسان كتاب النبوة الوحيد يحكم على نفسه بالهلاك الأبدي، وإيمانه هو إيمان الجهل والعمى الروحي فكل من لا يسير بنور كلمة الله المباركة، بل يسلك في الظلام فإنه إلى الظلام يمضى وإلى الأبد، فالمعلمون والأنبياء الكذبة يفترون على ما يجهلون … وسيهلكون في فسادهم. 

أضاف ديدات:

"{ لكن بعيدا عن هذا الكلام ، هل يمكن ان تعطيني نبؤة واحدة مضبوطة ، حيث ذكر اسم المسيح حرفيا؟ ان التعبير المسيا المترجم بالمسيح ليس بأسم انما هو لقب. هل توجد نبؤة واحدة تقول ان اسم المسيا سيكون عيسى وان اسم امه مريم ؟. } “

(*)  طبعاً يخيل للشخص الذي لا يعرف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الكلام صحيح، بينما الحقيقة هي شيء آخر. فهذا الكلام هو جهل عميق و كذب متعمد

فكلمة المسيا العبرية تعني الممسوح وهي (لقب أصبح اسم إن جاز التعبير) لأنها أتت بأل التعريف وهي واردة في كتابات اليهود قبل ميلاد المسيح بقرون فقولنا ( مسيح ) يختلف عن قولنا ( المسيح )(وبالعبرانية مشيح وهامشيح)

ودانيال النبي تنبأ قبل خمسة قرون من ميلاد المسيح عن زمن ميلاد المسيح الرئيس وموته بقوله في الإصحاح التاسع 

25- فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة. 

26- وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضيبها. 

فالمسح بالزيت المقدس هو من ممارسات العهد القديم كان يتم فيه فرز وتعين رجال الله كأنبياء أو كهنة أو ملوك في  خدمتهم لله.

وأما المسيح يسوع فهو المسيح الرئيس تميزاً له عن غيره من مسحاء بني إسرائيل

ولم يُمسح الرب يسوع المسيح بصفته الإنسانية بزيت مقدس من الأرض، بل مسح كما قالت النبوة بروح الله القدوس من السماء ليتمم النبوات السابقة عنه في موته ودفنه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء، فدانيال النبي تنبأ عن السنة التي يولد فيها المسيح وهذا ما تم فعلياً كما أنه تنبأ عن موته وملكه العتيد

أما عن موت المسيح فيقول الكتاب ( ويقطع المسيح ) فهذا القول لا يؤكد فقط اسم المسيح بل يؤكد أن المسيح سوف يقطع أي يموت كما وردت هذه الكلمة أيضاً في نبوة أشعياء النبي ( يقطع من أرض الأحياء .... وسكب للموت نفسه ) وهذا دليل على بطلان ادعاءات الجهل الأخرى بأن المسيح بأنه لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولم يقم من بين الأموات بل شبه به.

وهكذا نرى أن ديدات ورفاقه هم عميان قادة عميان، لا يريدوا أن يقرءوا نبوات الكتاب ليتعلموا فينالوا نعمة الفهم والخلاص وقد صدق قول الوحي بالقول (لو عقلوا لفطنوا وتأملوا أخرتهم).

يقول ديدات:

" اجاب القس : لا لايوجد مثل هذه التفاصيل. "

(*) لم نسمع القصة من طرف القسيس لنحكم بصدق أو كذب ديدات. ولكن لنفترض أن هذا ما حصل حقاً، فهذا خطأ من قبل هذا القس الذي لم يعرف كتابه كما يجب. ولكن نترك هذا الأمر لله ولا نريد أن نجزم في أقوال ديدات ستظهر صحة أقواله في يوم الدين العظيم عندما يقف أمام العرش العظيم الأبيض ليعطي حساباً على كلمة تكلم بها.

يقول ديدات:

"اذن كيف تستنتج ان هذه الالف نبؤة هي عن المسيح؟. "

ما النبؤة :

اجاب القس قائلا : انك تدرك ان التنبؤات هي الكلمات التصويرية لاي شيئ سيحدث في المستقبل، وعندما يتحقق هذا الشيئ فعلا، فاننا ندركبوضوح انجاز هذه النبؤة التي سبق الاخبار بها سلفا. 
قلت : ما تفعله في الحقيقة هو انك تستنتج، انك تناقش، انك تضع اثنين اثنين معا، قال : نعم . 
قلت : اذا كان هذا ما تفعله مع الالف نبؤة لتاكيد دعواك عن عيسى، فلماذا لا نختار نفس المنهج بالنسبة لمحمد؟. 

(*) ما هي النبوة:

إن كلام القس صحيح مائة بالمائة فالنبوة هي كتابات أنبياء الله القديسون والموجودة في كتاب الله. إنها معرفة فوق الطبيعة وعجيبة لأمور المستقبل القريب أو البعيد تناولت شخصيات أو أحداث وهي تسمو على معرفة البشر العادية أو علومهم وعند إتمامها نعرف قصد الله منها. كما أنها إعلانات إلهية تختص بقصد الله ومشورته لشعبه على مدى الزمن. 

فبمقارنة النبوات السابقة في كتابات الأنبياء مع إتمامها ندرك أنها تحققت فنتعلم منها الحق. ومثال على ذلك هو ما رأيناه قبل قليل في نبوة دانيال النبي عن زمن ميلاد المسيح وموته. 

فالأمر ليس استنتاج فكري صرف بل هو بالدرجة الأولى إقناع إلهي لإعلانٍ مكتوب يُمكن المؤمن المتواضع والباحث عن الحق من الفهم من خلال كلمة الله الحية. فموقف القارئ لهذه السطور ولنبوة دانيال سيختلف من شخص لآخر 

فالمؤمن عادة بالإضافة إلى المُخلِص من الناس سيتواضع ويقبل موت المسيح ويرفض أي كتاب لا يتفق مع هذه النبوة الواردة قبل ميلاد المسيح المبارك بخمسة قرون 

وأما الجاهل الأعمى فإنه سيراها بعينيه ويفهمها بفكره ويرفضها بقلبه. فمحبة الحور والغلمان وشهوات الجنة التي يحلم بها ستعمي قلبه عن رؤية حق الله المعلن.

فبالرغم من أن استنتاجاته ستكون سليمة، وبالرغم أنه رأى صدق نبوة دانيال، لكنه لن يؤمن بها. أما لماذا فلأنه وبكل بساطة : أعمى وجاهل ولا يريد أن يؤمن بها.

ولكننا سوف نأخذ بتحدي ديدات ونفحص محمد ابن آمنة على ضوء كلمة الله الحية لنرى هل كان محمد مشابه لموسى كليم الرب يهوه ورسول الإله القدوس. وسوف نفحص بالتفصيل من هو هذا النبي الذي تكلم عنه موسى . وأرجو من أحبائي المؤمنين والمؤمنات أن يلاحظوا أسلوب في ديدات في اقتطاع الآيات الكتابية خارج سياقها وقرينتها وهو مبدأ راسخ في أسلوب تعامل إبليس وعبيده مع آيات الوحي، ولنا مثال على ذلك في تجربة ابن الإنسان في البرية. وهذا هو الأسلوب هو أسلوب شائع في كل البدع والأديان الشيطانية.

قال ديدات القادياني:

" وافق القس على هذا الراي العادل و المنهج المعقول للتعامل مع المشكلة. وطلبت منه ان يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)، وقد فتحه وقراء. واليك النص باللغة العربية  اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به). "

(*) قديماً قال الرب المتجسد لإبليس المجرب رداً على تجربته الأولى: (ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله) وقال الكتاب عن التجربة الثالثة: (ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. وقال له إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى اسفل. لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك. فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. قال له يسوع مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك. ) ( متى 4: 5-6)

ولنلاحظ أن الشيطان يتميز بأسلوب معين عندما يقترب من آيات الكتاب المقدس، فيقتصها خارج إطارها ويحذف قسماً منها لكي توافق قصده من التجربة.

وديدات لا يختلف عن أبوه الروحي  إبليس، فهو يقتص الآية التي يريدها خارج سياقها ويحورها كيفما شاء لتناسب عقيدته وحجته وبأي طريقة من الطرق.

لماذا؟

(*) مما لا شك فيه أن المسلمين يواجهون مشكلة خطيرة جداً تتعلق بنبيهم ودينهم وأسُس الاعتماد الإلهية المفقودة في رسالة محمد ابن آمنة، وهذا الأمر دفعهم للبحث في الكتب المقدسة التي يحاربونها ويتهمونها بالتحريف لعلهم يجدوا ما يسد هذا النقص الخطير في أوراق الاعتماد الإلهية لمحمد كنبي صادق مرسلٌ من الله الحي الحقيقي.

فلا وجود لأي نبوات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن محمد ابن آمنة هو من الأنبياء الصادقين أو المرسلين من الله الحي الحقيقي (يهوه إيلوهيم). ولكننا نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يحكم بالدينونة على محمد وأمثاله من الأنبياء الكذبة ويذكرنابأنهم مملوءين من روح ضد المسيح وهم أعداء صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح.

قال الوحي عن أضداد المسيح:

من هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن

فمحمد يعتبر من ضمن الذين يقاومون الإيمان المُسلّم مرة للقديسين . . . وممن ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح. وينكر الآب والابن.

ومحمد ينكر صلب المسيح وينكر موته وقيامته ولا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح كابن الله الوحيد (أنظر المقالة التي تشرح ما معنى المسيح ابن الله)

ولا بد أن نذكّر هنا أن كلمة يسوع كما تعلمون تعني (يهوه خلاص) فهو يهوه المخلص وليس عيسى القرآن. وإذ أقول هذا أتذكر احمد ديدات حاول في أحد المرات أن يقول أنه يؤمن أن Jesus هو المسيح وأنه ليس من روح ضد المسيح ولكن طبعاً هذا تقية وJesus بالنسبة لديدات هو عيسى القرآن وليس يهوه المخلص.

يقول الوحي:

انه دخل خلسة أناس قد كتبوا منذ القديم لهذه الدينونة فجار يحوّلون نعمة إلهنا إلى الدعارة وينكرون السيد الوحيد الله وربنا يسوع المسيح (يهوذا 1: 4)

ولكن كان أيضا في الشعب أنبياء كذبة كما سيكون فيكم أيضا معلّمون كذبة الذين يدسّون بدع هلاك وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على أنفسهم هلاكا سريعا. (2 بطرس 2: 1)

لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله (يوحنا 5: 23)

ويقول المسيح المبارك:

لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية (يوحنا 3: 16)

فعدم وجود نبوات كتابية عن محمد رسول جبريل ينقض الدين المحمدي من أساسه ويعري دعوته بأنه نبي من الله الحقيقي. ولذلك فإنك تراهم يطوفون البر والبحر ليجدوا ما يسد هذا الفراغ الخطير جداً، فيقتطعون النصوص عن سياقها ويحرفوا معانيها، وعندما يفشلوا في هذا أيضاً يرددون أسطوانتهم الشيطانية المشروخة ( الكتاب المقدس محرف، الكتاب المقدس محرف، الكتاب المقدس محرف،. . . . )*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

*نعود إلى ديدات ولنلاحظ ماذا طلب من القس بالضبظ.

"وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)،"

هل تعلموا لماذا طلب ديدات البدء بهذه الآية بالضبط دون غيرها؟ تعالوا لنرى لماذا. إن نص الكتاب الذي اقتطعه ديدات من سياقه هو 18:18 وديدات لم يطلب قراءة الأعداد السابقة لهذه الآية الكريمة. والتي عند قراءتها سنعرف جميعاً لماذا قصد ديدات عدم قراءتها.

إن الأعداد السابقة ستفسد على ديدات حبكته وتخرّب مقصده وهذا هو أسلوب الشيطان كما رأينا.

لنقرأ كلمات الوحي الصادق بدأً بالعدد 15:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 

ولتوضيح النص الحرفي لهذه الآية فإني أضع الترجمة الحرفية لكلمتي الرب والله:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) نبيا من وسطك (يا إسرائيل) من اخوتك (يا إسرائيل) مثلي. له تسمعون. 

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي (يهوه إيلوهيمي) ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

أي: أقيم لهم (لإسرائيل) نبيا من وسط اخوتهم (إسرائيل) مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه. 

أي: ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي (أي يهوه) أنا أطالبه. 

20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي (يهوه) كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة (إيلوهيم) أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 

فدراستنا لتثنية 18 تعلمنا وترشدنا لصفات النبي الآتي إلى العالم ونذكر منها: 

1- من وسط إسرائيل كما في العدد 15 

2- من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض كما سنشرح هذا لاحقاً عند مناقشة معنى كلمة أخوتك في سفر التثنية

3- يقيمه يهوه إيلوهيم إله إسرائيل عدد 15 و18

4- تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي بين شعب إسرائيل وتكون كلمة الرب موجهة لهم أولاً وليس للعرب عدد 15 و18

5- يتكلم باسم يهوه الله الحقيقي (عدد 19)

6- النبي الذي لا يتكلم باسم يهوه هو نبي كاذب صدر الحكم عليه بالموت من الرب يهوه القدير (عدد 20)

فهل تنطبق هذه الشروط على محمد ابن آمنة ونسيل إسمعيل؟ طبعاً لا

 يتابع ديدات قوله

" نبيا مثل موسى :

بعد ان قرا النص، استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟. 
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟. ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟. 
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل، فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص ، تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا. 
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك، اي مثل موسى . فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟. " 

(*) طبعاً إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح فأهم كلمة في النص هي أنه يتكلم باسم يهوه إله إسرائيل وهذا ما لم يعرفه ولم يعمله محمد 

والكلمة الثانية هي : يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد 15

سنترك هذه المقارنة الآن لكي نعود لها بعد قليل وذلك لنحلل ما قد جنى به ديدات على نفسه بتحوير كلمة الرب وتغيرها عن معناها ومحاولته خداع المسلمين وغيرهم من الجهلة بكتاب الله

ما معنى نبي مثلي؟

إن موسى كان يتحدث لليهود في الذين تلقوا الناموس الإلهي المقدس ... هذا الناموس الثقيل بوصاياه ومطالبه أل 613 لم يستطيع شعب الله أن يحتملوا المزيد من الوصايا وشعروا بعجزهم، فقد رأوا حقيقة نفوسهم الهزيلة العاجزة أمام ثقل مطالب الناموس ولعنته فجاءهم صوت الله يعزيهم يخبرهم بمجيء نبي آخر من وسط إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى ولكنه أعظم من موسى بما لا يقاس وبمجيء شريعة تكمل شريعة الناموس ويصبح الطريق ممهداً لظهور شريعة نعمة الله التي تعطي الإنسان العاجز أمام مطالب الناموس خلاصاً وتحرراً أبدياً.

فموسى لم يقل سيقيم لكم الرب نسخة أخرى مني، ولم يقل: سيقيم الرب لكم موسى آخر وناموس ثقيل آخر فهذا بعيد عن فكر الله وحكمته. 

نقرأ في الأعداد 16 - 17 -18

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فيهوه الحنان رأى مذلة الشعب أمام مطالب الناموس الملوكي ..... رأى عجزهم أمام مطالب القداسة، فبادرهم بالبشرى العظمى : 18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فموسى كان رمزاً من ناحية النبوة لنبي آخر سوف يأتي بعده وهو المرموز إليه.

وشريعة هذا النبي أعظم من شريعة موسى وينبغي على كل إسرائيلي حقيقي بل وكل إنسان أن يطيعها وإلا فإن الرب يهوه نفسه سيطالبه 

فالنبوة كتبت في الصحراء، للإسرائيليين، لتشجيعهم وزرع الرجاء في قلوبهم ولتحضيرهم لقبول نبيهم الآتي الذي سيعتقهم من الناموس الذي طلبوه

يتابع ديدات في روايته:

"اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا ، وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع. 
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟. 
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر. "

(*) ( لا أعرف مدى صحة كلامه ومدى النمو الروحي في حياة هذا القسيس إن كان هناك قسيس من الأصل . . . لكننا نحن المؤمنين المولودين من روح الله، المتمسكين بكلمة ربنا وإلهنا نتذكر الكثير والكثير يا ديدات وبنعمة الرب لنا الجواب لنفوسنا ولأولادنا أمام هجمات إبليس أبوك ونحن منتصرين وغالبون بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتنا )

وعلى كل حال فإن موسى ويسوع المسيح يهوديان وهذا ما لا ينطبق على محمد بن عبد الله الإسماعيلي وهذا يكفي لوضع محمد خارج نطاق المقارنة. ولكننا سنكمل إلى النهاية رغم عدم حاجتنا لذلك بعد هذه الحجة؟

يتابع ديدات حديثه:

" قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان ، اشعياء ، حزقيال ، دانيال ، هوشع ، يوئيل ، ملاخي ، يوحنا. . . الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 

فلم يجب القس. 
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي ، وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ، فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب. 

امور غير متشابهة :

قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى ، بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد، ولكن موسى لم يكن الها، اهذا حق؟. 

اجاب : نعم. 

قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. "

(*) لكن لنتذكر يا أخوتي وأخواتي أننا نقارن بين موسى والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي

فموسى أعلن أن النبي الآتي سيكون اعظم منه وأن شريعته ستكون مكملة للشريعة التي تلقاها هو من الرب الإله، وكل من لا يسمع لكلام ذلك النبي يُطالب من الرب.

فموسى إنسان خائف الله والمسيح كابن الإنسان هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية وخوف الله كان دائماً في قلبه وشريعة الله في وسط أحشاءه.

فالمسيح كان وما زال يحمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فهو ابن الإنسان وآدم الأخير وبهذا تكون المشابهة بين إنسانية موسى وإنسانية المسيح موجودة 

وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الرمز يكون دائماً صورة باهتة للحقيقة و للمرموز إليه، وبالتالي فموسى رمز بسيط وباهت لربنا يسوع المسيح :النبي الآتي إلى العالم.

" ثانيا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) وأيضاً هذا خروج عن سياق الوحي فالمشابهة هي في النبوة لا في مضمون الرسالة الخاصة بالنبي، فموسى أقر أن شريعة النبي ستكون أعظم من شريعته وبالتالي فإن النعمة والحق الذي أتى بهما المسيح بموته وحمله لخطايا المؤمنين به هما أكمل وأسمى من ناموس موسى الذي دان الإنسان "لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"، فما الفائدة من مجيء نبي يكرر رسالة ولعنة الناموس المقدس. 

وإذا أردنا أن نتبع نفس أسلوب ديدات نقول أن محمد لا يشبه موسى:

فموسى مات ودفن بواسطة ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب أما محمد فمات مسموماً على يد امرأة يهودية كما تقول قصصهم فضلاً على أن ناموس موسى ليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ وليس فيه قبول لفكرة صلاح الجان بل لعنة على من يكون له معهم علاقة وكتاب الله ليس فيه لعنات على اليهود بل بركات مستمرة ولعنة على من يلعن اليهود وليس في قرآن محمد نفس الوصايا المختصة بالكهنوت والذبائح وقداسة الله وليس فيه ظهور لله متجسداً وأباً محباً وبالتالي فرسالة محمد مخالفة لرسالة موسى النبي الأمين.


" فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) هذا كذب من طرف ديدات أو جهل عميق من طرف القسيس إلا إذا كان هذا القسيس قسيسٌ لأحد الكنائس المرتدة ومن الذين لا يعرفون كتابهم وإله كتابهم

فلا وجود في الكتاب المقدس أساس إيمان المسيحيين أي آية تعلم أن المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم، فهذه التعاليم هي تعاليم مجمع الشيطان والكتاب يعلمنا أن المسيح أستودع روحه بين يدي الآب عندما أسلم الروح وبذلك يكون جسده في القبر وروحه بين يدي الآب في السماء.

ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح. لوقا 23: 46

وبالتالي يكون كلام ديدات كذب وتلفيق شيطاني. 

ويتابع ديدات حديثه:

" واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة ، بل حقائق مكشوفة . 
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 

1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري ، اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟. 
قال : نعم. "

(*) ونجيب ديدات بالقول: 

إن الآية تقول : واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. فولدت له هرون وموسى. 

أثبتنا قبل قليل أن استنتاجات ديدات خاطئة وانه جاهل مزور لحق الكتاب

إن المسيح آية العالمين لأنه ولد من روح الله من دون صاحبة

إن المسيح هو من نسل المرأة كما كتب موسى عنه في سفر التكوين : ونسل المرأة هو الذي يسحق رأس الحية (أي الشيطان). وموسى النبي يعلم هذا يقيناً ورغم أن المسيح أعظم منه في مركز النبوة لكن هذا لن يؤثر على إتمام هذه النبوة. لأن المماثلة هي في ممارسة النبوة وسط شعب إسرائيل كما رأينا في السياق

صحيح أن المسيح له أم بشرية وليس له أب بشري فهو مولود بقوة روح الله القدوس.

ولكن محمد له أب وأم بشريان ولكنهما يختلفان عن والدي موسى 

فكلنا ولدنا من أب وأم بشريين ولا نختلف عن سائر البشر الخطاة وليس لمحمد أي ميزة عن غيره من البشر الخطاة

ولكن موسى ليس كمحمد من جهة نوعية وتقوى والديه فوالدي محمد رسول جبريل هم من المشركين الهالكين كما تقول كتب المسلمين ونعرف أن إله محمد أمره بالتوقف عن الصلاة من أجل أمه المشركة كما هو في حديثهم. والمعروف عنها أنه كانت ترقيه من العين وهذه ممارسة شيطانية منهي عنها في كتاب الله.

أما والدي موسى النبي فكانا من المؤمنين التائبين ومن الموحدين الخائفين الله

ومحمد عاش يتيم الأب بينما موسى عاش في كنف والديه بعد أن أعطته ابنة فرعون لوالديه للاهتمام به عوضاً عنها وبالتالي فإن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذه النقطة أيضاً.

ويتابع ديدات حديثه: 

"  2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك ، الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. " 

(*)  هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين

" 3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته . 
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 

قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) هذا صحيح جزئياً لأن موسى تزوج امرأة واحدة أما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني يدور على نسائه في ساعة الليل للنكاح، تزوج بفتاة عمرها ست سنوات وبنى بها بعمر تسع سنوات، وهذا ما لم يفعله موسى نبي الله العفيف وبهذا نرى أن محمد الشهواني لا يشبه موسى العفيف بل هو على النقيض تماماً وأعطى الله نبيه موسى أولادً ذكور استمروا أحياء وهذا ما لم يكن عند محمد (فإبراهيم ابن ماريا القبطية الذي ينسب لمحمد؟ مات صغيراً) 

وأورد من كتاب تعليقات على القرآن أقوال الخدام الرب بعض أخبار شهواته الموثقة من كتبهم 

يقول محمد ناسباً كلامه لله: يا أيُّها النبيُّ لِمَ تحرّمُ ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ تبتغي مرضاة أزواجك والله غفورٌ رحيم (آية 1). 

قال المفسرون إن محمداً كان يقسم بين نسائه، فلما كان يوم حفصة استأذنت محمداً في زيارة أبيها، فأذن لها. فلما خرجت أرسل محمدٌ إلى جاريته مارية القبطية فأدخلها بيت حفصة وخلا بها. فلما رجعت حفصة وجدت الباب مغلقاً، فجلست عند الباب. فخرج محمدٌ ووجهه يقطر عرقاً، وحفصة تبكي. فقال: ما يبكيك؟ قالت: إنما أذنتَ لي من أجل هذا. أدخلْتَ أَمَتَك بيتي ووقعتَ عليها في يومي وعلى فراشي. أما رأيتَ لي حُرمة وحقاً؟ ما كنتَ تصنع هذا بامرأةٍ منهن. فقال محمد: أليس هي جاريتي، قد أحلّها الله لي؟ اسكتي فهي عليَّ حرام. ألتمس بذلك رضاكِ، فلا تخبري بهذا امرأةً منهن . فلما خرج محمدٌ قرعت حفصة الجدار الذي بينها وبين عائشة فقالت: ألا أبشّرك أن محمداً قد حرّم عليه أمتَه مارية، وقد أراحنا الله منها . وأخبرتعائشة بما رأت، وكانتا متصافيتين متظاهرتين على سائر أزواج محمد. فغضبت عائشة، فلم تزل بمحمد حتى حلف أن لا يقربها. ثم نكث وعده بأن قال إن الله قال له: لِمَ تحرّم ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ (السيرة الحلبية باب ذكر أزواجه وسراريه ح 3). 

وكان محمد مغرماً بحب عائشة،فأرسل فيأول تزوُّجه بها بنات الأنصار يلعبْنَ معها، لأنها كانت صغيرة. وإذا شربت عائشة من الإناء يأخذه فيضع فمه على موضع فمها ويشرب، إشارةً إلى مزيد حبها، وإذا تعرَّقت عَرْقاً (وهو العظم الذي عليه اللحم) أخذه فوضع فمه على موضع فمها، وكان يتكئ في حِجْرها ويُقبِّلها وهو صائم (رواه الشيخان). وروى أصحاب السُّنن أنه كان يقبّل نساءه وهو صائم، ووقف لعائشة يسترها وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون بالحِراب وهي متكئة على منكبه، فسألها: أما شبعتِ أما شبعتِ؟ فتقول: لا لا! (رواه الترمذي). 

وقال علماء المسلمين إنه كان يدور على نسائه (أي يجامعهن) في الساعة الواحدة من النهار والليل وهنَّ إحدى عشرة. قال قتادة بن دعامة لأنَس بن مالك: أَوَكَان يطيق الدوران عليهن؟ فقال أنس: كنا نتحدث أنه أُعطي قوة ثلاثين (وفي رواية أربعين) رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وورد في الحديث: قال محمد أُعطيت قوة أربعين رجلاً من أهل الجنة في البطش والجماع . ورووا أن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليُعطَى مائة قوة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة. وذكر ابن العربي: إنه كان له القوة في الوطء، الزيادة الظاهرة على الخلق. 

وروى ابن سعد عن أنَس أنه طاف على نسائه التسع في الليلة. وقال محمد: أتاني جبريل بِقِدْرٍ فأكلتُ منها، فأُعطِيتُ قوة أربعين رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وشكا محمد إلى جبريل قلة الجِماع، فتبسَّم جبريل حتى تلألأ مجلس محمد من بريق ثنايا جبريل، فقال له: أين أنت من أكل الهريسة؟ (صحيح مسلم باب فضل عائشة طبقات ابن سعد، باب ذكر زوجاته، فضل عائشة إحياء علوم الدين باب النكاح). 

وهذه الأمور المشينة القذرة الواردة في كتبهم الصحيحة لم يفعلها نبي الله العفيف موسى

المسيح لم يأتي ليتزوج من أثنى بشرية بل جاء ليكون الفصح الذي يحمل خطايانا كما تنبأت عنه موسى في التوراة، يتابع ديدات قائلاً: 

" 4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين ، مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . 
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به ، الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. 
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان، فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 ). . 
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . 
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، لكن محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.

فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية 18: 15-20 ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ) متى 5 وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة

والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض 

وكما يقول وحي الكتاب في فيلبي 2: 10-11

لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

فكل الأتقياء كإبراهيم وموسى وداود.... وكل الأشرار كيهوذا الإسخريوطي ومحمد وصحابته وأحمد ديدات وأمثاله وكل البشر ورؤسائهم وملوكهم سيركعوا ويسجدوا لله ... بإرادتهم أو رغماً عنهم وكلهم سيعترفون بأن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

في ذلك اليوم سيسمع أعدائه صوته المزمجر وسيسمعوا الأمر بذبح كل من لم يريد أن يملك المسيح عليهم 

أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي (لوقا19: 27)

إن المسيح يتعامل الآن بالنعمة والرحمة ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.

فوقت النعمة يمضي سريعاً وسيأتي وقت الدينونة ووقت الذبح والإلقاء في جهنم 

قال المبارك القدوس أيضاً :

فيجيب الملك ويقول . . . . أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. (متى 25:40-41)

فالمسيح هو ديان العالمين لأنه الرب المتجسد إنساناً وجدير بكل من يحاربه أن يستعد لملاقاته.

أحبائي المؤمنين سوف يرى ديدات وغيره ممن يصفقون له (إن لم يتوبوا عاجلاً ) من هو الزعيم الحقيقي بل من هو الملك والرب.

أما أحكام محمد فهي مثل غيرها من أحكام قادة شعوب الأرض ككونفوشيوس وبوذا وماني وهو لا يشبه موسى الذي كان يحكم باسم يهوه إيلوهيم الله الحقيقي الوحيد والذي كان يتلقى الوحي من فم الله. 

وأما محمد فكان يكلمه شخص أسمه جبريل كما تقول أحاديثهم وفي مرات أخرى الشيطان الأبيض متنكراً كجبريل!!! ويلقي في قلبه ما هو ليس وحي كما يقولون في سبب نزول المعوزتين (ومن هنا أتت قصة الناسخ والمنسوخ).

ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) *


----------



## fullbank (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

ما بحب اقرا مواضيعك كلهن كذب بكذب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

*نعود إلى ديدات ولنلاحظ ماذا طلب من القس بالضبظ.

"وطلبت منه أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس عن سفر التثنية (18:18)،"

هل تعلموا لماذا طلب ديدات البدء بهذه الآية بالضبط دون غيرها؟ تعالوا لنرى لماذا. إن نص الكتاب الذي اقتطعه ديدات من سياقه هو 18:18 وديدات لم يطلب قراءة الأعداد السابقة لهذه الآية الكريمة. والتي عند قراءتها سنعرف جميعاً لماذا قصد ديدات عدم قراءتها.

إن الأعداد السابقة ستفسد على ديدات حبكته وتخرّب مقصده وهذا هو أسلوب الشيطان كما رأينا.

لنقرأ كلمات الوحي الصادق بدأً بالعدد 15:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. 

ولتوضيح النص الحرفي لهذه الآية فإني أضع الترجمة الحرفية لكلمتي الرب والله:

15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) نبيا من وسطك (يا إسرائيل) من اخوتك (يا إسرائيل) مثلي. له تسمعون. 

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك (يهوه إلوهيمك) في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي (يهوه إيلوهيمي) ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

وترجمة الآية حرفياً: قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

أي: أقيم لهم (لإسرائيل) نبيا من وسط اخوتهم (إسرائيل) مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه. 

أي: ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي (أي يهوه) أنا أطالبه. 

20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي (يهوه) كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة (إيلوهيم) أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. 

فدراستنا لتثنية 18 تعلمنا وترشدنا لصفات النبي الآتي إلى العالم ونذكر منها: 

1- من وسط إسرائيل كما في العدد 15 

2- من أخوتك إي من أحد الأسباط الإسرائيلية الذين هم أخوة بعضهم لبعض كما سنشرح هذا لاحقاً عند مناقشة معنى كلمة أخوتك في سفر التثنية

3- يقيمه يهوه إيلوهيم إله إسرائيل عدد 15 و18

4- تكون خدمة النبي بشكل أساسي بين شعب إسرائيل وتكون كلمة الرب موجهة لهم أولاً وليس للعرب عدد 15 و18

5- يتكلم باسم يهوه الله الحقيقي (عدد 19)

6- النبي الذي لا يتكلم باسم يهوه هو نبي كاذب صدر الحكم عليه بالموت من الرب يهوه القدير (عدد 20)

فهل تنطبق هذه الشروط على محمد ابن آمنة ونسيل إسمعيل؟ طبعاً لا

 يتابع ديدات قوله

" نبيا مثل موسى :

بعد ان قرا النص، استفسرت : لمن تعود هذه النبؤة؟. 
وبدون تردد قال : يسوع. 
فسألت : لماذا يسوع؟. ان اسمه غير مذكور هنا؟. 
اجاب القس: بما ان النبؤة هي الوصف التصويري لامور ستحدث في المستقبل، فأننا ندرك ان تعبيرات النص ، تصف المسيح وصفا دقيقا. 
قلت: انك ترى ان اهم ما في النص هي كلمة مثلك، اي مثل موسى . فهل عيسى مثل موسى؟. بأي كيفية كان مثل موسى؟. " 

(*) طبعاً إن هذا الكلام غير صحيح فأهم كلمة في النص هي أنه يتكلم باسم يهوه إله إسرائيل وهذا ما لم يعرفه ولم يعمله محمد 

والكلمة الثانية هي : يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي (يا إسرائيل) كما هو في العدد 15

سنترك هذه المقارنة الآن لكي نعود لها بعد قليل وذلك لنحلل ما قد جنى به ديدات على نفسه بتحوير كلمة الرب وتغيرها عن معناها ومحاولته خداع المسلمين وغيرهم من الجهلة بكتاب الله

ما معنى نبي مثلي؟

إن موسى كان يتحدث لليهود في الذين تلقوا الناموس الإلهي المقدس ... هذا الناموس الثقيل بوصاياه ومطالبه أل 613 لم يستطيع شعب الله أن يحتملوا المزيد من الوصايا وشعروا بعجزهم، فقد رأوا حقيقة نفوسهم الهزيلة العاجزة أمام ثقل مطالب الناموس ولعنته فجاءهم صوت الله يعزيهم يخبرهم بمجيء نبي آخر من وسط إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى ولكنه أعظم من موسى بما لا يقاس وبمجيء شريعة تكمل شريعة الناموس ويصبح الطريق ممهداً لظهور شريعة نعمة الله التي تعطي الإنسان العاجز أمام مطالب الناموس خلاصاً وتحرراً أبدياً.

فموسى لم يقل سيقيم لكم الرب نسخة أخرى مني، ولم يقل: سيقيم الرب لكم موسى آخر وناموس ثقيل آخر فهذا بعيد عن فكر الله وحكمته. 

نقرأ في الأعداد 16 - 17 -18

16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت

17 قال لي الرب (يهوه) قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا. 

18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فيهوه الحنان رأى مذلة الشعب أمام مطالب الناموس الملوكي ..... رأى عجزهم أمام مطالب القداسة، فبادرهم بالبشرى العظمى : 18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به

فموسى كان رمزاً من ناحية النبوة لنبي آخر سوف يأتي بعده وهو المرموز إليه.

وشريعة هذا النبي أعظم من شريعة موسى وينبغي على كل إسرائيلي حقيقي بل وكل إنسان أن يطيعها وإلا فإن الرب يهوه نفسه سيطالبه 

فالنبوة كتبت في الصحراء، للإسرائيليين، لتشجيعهم وزرع الرجاء في قلوبهم ولتحضيرهم لقبول نبيهم الآتي الذي سيعتقهم من الناموس الذي طلبوه

يتابع ديدات في روايته:

"اجاب: بادئ ذي بدئ كان موسى يهوديا ، وكذلك كان عيسى. كان موسى نبيا وكذلك كان يسوع. 
قلت : هل تستطيع ان تجد تشابهات اخرى بين عيسى وموسى؟. 
قال القس انه لا يتذكر شيئا اخر. "

(*) ( لا أعرف مدى صحة كلامه ومدى النمو الروحي في حياة هذا القسيس إن كان هناك قسيس من الأصل . . . لكننا نحن المؤمنين المولودين من روح الله، المتمسكين بكلمة ربنا وإلهنا نتذكر الكثير والكثير يا ديدات وبنعمة الرب لنا الجواب لنفوسنا ولأولادنا أمام هجمات إبليس أبوك ونحن منتصرين وغالبون بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتنا )

وعلى كل حال فإن موسى ويسوع المسيح يهوديان وهذا ما لا ينطبق على محمد بن عبد الله الإسماعيلي وهذا يكفي لوضع محمد خارج نطاق المقارنة. ولكننا سنكمل إلى النهاية رغم عدم حاجتنا لذلك بعد هذه الحجة؟

يتابع ديدات حديثه:

" قلت: اذا كان هذا هو المعيار لاكتشاف مرشح لهذه النبؤة في سفر التثنية. اذن ففي هذه الحالة يمكن ان تنطبق على اي نبي من انبياء الكتاب. سليمان ، اشعياء ، حزقيال ، دانيال ، هوشع ، يوئيل ، ملاخي ، يوحنا. . . الخ . ذلك انهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم انبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبؤة خاصة باحد هؤلاء الانبياء؟. 

فلم يجب القس. 
استانفت قائلا: انك تدرك استنتاجاتي ، وهي ان عيسى لا يشابه موسى. فأذا كنت مخطأ، فأرجوا ان تردني الى الصواب. 

امور غير متشابهة :

قلت : ان عيسى لايشبه موسى ، بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد، ولكن موسى لم يكن الها، اهذا حق؟. 

اجاب : نعم. 

قلت : بناء على ذلك فأن عيسى لايشبه موسى. "

(*) لكن لنتذكر يا أخوتي وأخواتي أننا نقارن بين موسى والمسيح بصفته الإنسانية كابن الإنسان وليس بصفة المسيح ككلمة الله الأزلي

فموسى أعلن أن النبي الآتي سيكون اعظم منه وأن شريعته ستكون مكملة للشريعة التي تلقاها هو من الرب الإله، وكل من لا يسمع لكلام ذلك النبي يُطالب من الرب.

فموسى إنسان خائف الله والمسيح كابن الإنسان هو إنسان كامل بلا خطية وخوف الله كان دائماً في قلبه وشريعة الله في وسط أحشاءه.

فالمسيح كان وما زال يحمل الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة فهو ابن الإنسان وآدم الأخير وبهذا تكون المشابهة بين إنسانية موسى وإنسانية المسيح موجودة 

وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن الرمز يكون دائماً صورة باهتة للحقيقة و للمرموز إليه، وبالتالي فموسى رمز بسيط وباهت لربنا يسوع المسيح :النبي الآتي إلى العالم.

" ثانيا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ، مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) وأيضاً هذا خروج عن سياق الوحي فالمشابهة هي في النبوة لا في مضمون الرسالة الخاصة بالنبي، فموسى أقر أن شريعة النبي ستكون أعظم من شريعته وبالتالي فإن النعمة والحق الذي أتى بهما المسيح بموته وحمله لخطايا المؤمنين به هما أكمل وأسمى من ناموس موسى الذي دان الإنسان "لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا"، فما الفائدة من مجيء نبي يكرر رسالة ولعنة الناموس المقدس. 

وإذا أردنا أن نتبع نفس أسلوب ديدات نقول أن محمد لا يشبه موسى:

فموسى مات ودفن بواسطة ميخائيل رئيس جند الرب أما محمد فمات مسموماً على يد امرأة يهودية كما تقول قصصهم فضلاً على أن ناموس موسى ليس فيه ناسخ ولا منسوخ وليس فيه قبول لفكرة صلاح الجان بل لعنة على من يكون له معهم علاقة وكتاب الله ليس فيه لعنات على اليهود بل بركات مستمرة ولعنة على من يلعن اليهود وليس في قرآن محمد نفس الوصايا المختصة بالكهنوت والذبائح وقداسة الله وليس فيه ظهور لله متجسداً وأباً محباً وبالتالي فرسالة محمد مخالفة لرسالة موسى النبي الأمين.


" فقلت: لذلك فان عيسى لايشبه موسى. ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟. 
اجاب : نعم. "

(*) هذا كذب من طرف ديدات أو جهل عميق من طرف القسيس إلا إذا كان هذا القسيس قسيسٌ لأحد الكنائس المرتدة ومن الذين لا يعرفون كتابهم وإله كتابهم

فلا وجود في الكتاب المقدس أساس إيمان المسيحيين أي آية تعلم أن المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم، فهذه التعاليم هي تعاليم مجمع الشيطان والكتاب يعلمنا أن المسيح أستودع روحه بين يدي الآب عندما أسلم الروح وبذلك يكون جسده في القبر وروحه بين يدي الآب في السماء.

ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي. ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح. لوقا 23: 46

وبالتالي يكون كلام ديدات كذب وتلفيق شيطاني. 

ويتابع ديدات حديثه:

" واستنتجت : اذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. ولكن ايها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة ، بل حقائق مكشوفة . 
دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى وعيسى. 

1- الاب والام : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى )(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له ام واب . لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري ، اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟. 
قال : نعم. "

(*) ونجيب ديدات بالقول: 

إن الآية تقول : واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. فولدت له هرون وموسى. 

أثبتنا قبل قليل أن استنتاجات ديدات خاطئة وانه جاهل مزور لحق الكتاب

إن المسيح آية العالمين لأنه ولد من روح الله من دون صاحبة

إن المسيح هو من نسل المرأة كما كتب موسى عنه في سفر التكوين : ونسل المرأة هو الذي يسحق رأس الحية (أي الشيطان). وموسى النبي يعلم هذا يقيناً ورغم أن المسيح أعظم منه في مركز النبوة لكن هذا لن يؤثر على إتمام هذه النبوة. لأن المماثلة هي في ممارسة النبوة وسط شعب إسرائيل كما رأينا في السياق

صحيح أن المسيح له أم بشرية وليس له أب بشري فهو مولود بقوة روح الله القدوس.

ولكن محمد له أب وأم بشريان ولكنهما يختلفان عن والدي موسى 

فكلنا ولدنا من أب وأم بشريين ولا نختلف عن سائر البشر الخطاة وليس لمحمد أي ميزة عن غيره من البشر الخطاة

ولكن موسى ليس كمحمد من جهة نوعية وتقوى والديه فوالدي محمد رسول جبريل هم من المشركين الهالكين كما تقول كتب المسلمين ونعرف أن إله محمد أمره بالتوقف عن الصلاة من أجل أمه المشركة كما هو في حديثهم. والمعروف عنها أنه كانت ترقيه من العين وهذه ممارسة شيطانية منهي عنها في كتاب الله.

أما والدي موسى النبي فكانا من المؤمنين التائبين ومن الموحدين الخائفين الله

ومحمد عاش يتيم الأب بينما موسى عاش في كنف والديه بعد أن أعطته ابنة فرعون لوالديه للاهتمام به عوضاً عنها وبالتالي فإن محمد لا يشبه موسى في هذه النقطة أيضاً.

ويتابع ديدات حديثه: 

"  2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك ، الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. " 

(*)  هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين

" 3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته . 
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
اجاب القس : نعم . 

قلت : اذن عيسى ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) هذا صحيح جزئياً لأن موسى تزوج امرأة واحدة أما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني يدور على نسائه في ساعة الليل للنكاح، تزوج بفتاة عمرها ست سنوات وبنى بها بعمر تسع سنوات، وهذا ما لم يفعله موسى نبي الله العفيف وبهذا نرى أن محمد الشهواني لا يشبه موسى العفيف بل هو على النقيض تماماً وأعطى الله نبيه موسى أولادً ذكور استمروا أحياء وهذا ما لم يكن عند محمد (فإبراهيم ابن ماريا القبطية الذي ينسب لمحمد؟ مات صغيراً) 

وأورد من كتاب تعليقات على القرآن أقوال الخدام الرب بعض أخبار شهواته الموثقة من كتبهم 

يقول محمد ناسباً كلامه لله: يا أيُّها النبيُّ لِمَ تحرّمُ ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ تبتغي مرضاة أزواجك والله غفورٌ رحيم (آية 1). 

قال المفسرون إن محمداً كان يقسم بين نسائه، فلما كان يوم حفصة استأذنت محمداً في زيارة أبيها، فأذن لها. فلما خرجت أرسل محمدٌ إلى جاريته مارية القبطية فأدخلها بيت حفصة وخلا بها. فلما رجعت حفصة وجدت الباب مغلقاً، فجلست عند الباب. فخرج محمدٌ ووجهه يقطر عرقاً، وحفصة تبكي. فقال: ما يبكيك؟ قالت: إنما أذنتَ لي من أجل هذا. أدخلْتَ أَمَتَك بيتي ووقعتَ عليها في يومي وعلى فراشي. أما رأيتَ لي حُرمة وحقاً؟ ما كنتَ تصنع هذا بامرأةٍ منهن. فقال محمد: أليس هي جاريتي، قد أحلّها الله لي؟ اسكتي فهي عليَّ حرام. ألتمس بذلك رضاكِ، فلا تخبري بهذا امرأةً منهن . فلما خرج محمدٌ قرعت حفصة الجدار الذي بينها وبين عائشة فقالت: ألا أبشّرك أن محمداً قد حرّم عليه أمتَه مارية، وقد أراحنا الله منها . وأخبرتعائشة بما رأت، وكانتا متصافيتين متظاهرتين على سائر أزواج محمد. فغضبت عائشة، فلم تزل بمحمد حتى حلف أن لا يقربها. ثم نكث وعده بأن قال إن الله قال له: لِمَ تحرّم ما أحلَّ الله لك؟ (السيرة الحلبية باب ذكر أزواجه وسراريه ح 3). 

وكان محمد مغرماً بحب عائشة،فأرسل فيأول تزوُّجه بها بنات الأنصار يلعبْنَ معها، لأنها كانت صغيرة. وإذا شربت عائشة من الإناء يأخذه فيضع فمه على موضع فمها ويشرب، إشارةً إلى مزيد حبها، وإذا تعرَّقت عَرْقاً (وهو العظم الذي عليه اللحم) أخذه فوضع فمه على موضع فمها، وكان يتكئ في حِجْرها ويُقبِّلها وهو صائم (رواه الشيخان). وروى أصحاب السُّنن أنه كان يقبّل نساءه وهو صائم، ووقف لعائشة يسترها وهي تنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون بالحِراب وهي متكئة على منكبه، فسألها: أما شبعتِ أما شبعتِ؟ فتقول: لا لا! (رواه الترمذي). 

وقال علماء المسلمين إنه كان يدور على نسائه (أي يجامعهن) في الساعة الواحدة من النهار والليل وهنَّ إحدى عشرة. قال قتادة بن دعامة لأنَس بن مالك: أَوَكَان يطيق الدوران عليهن؟ فقال أنس: كنا نتحدث أنه أُعطي قوة ثلاثين (وفي رواية أربعين) رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وورد في الحديث: قال محمد أُعطيت قوة أربعين رجلاً من أهل الجنة في البطش والجماع . ورووا أن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليُعطَى مائة قوة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة. وذكر ابن العربي: إنه كان له القوة في الوطء، الزيادة الظاهرة على الخلق. 

وروى ابن سعد عن أنَس أنه طاف على نسائه التسع في الليلة. وقال محمد: أتاني جبريل بِقِدْرٍ فأكلتُ منها، فأُعطِيتُ قوة أربعين رجلاً من رجال الجنة . وشكا محمد إلى جبريل قلة الجِماع، فتبسَّم جبريل حتى تلألأ مجلس محمد من بريق ثنايا جبريل، فقال له: أين أنت من أكل الهريسة؟ (صحيح مسلم باب فضل عائشة طبقات ابن سعد، باب ذكر زوجاته، فضل عائشة إحياء علوم الدين باب النكاح). 

وهذه الأمور المشينة القذرة الواردة في كتبهم الصحيحة لم يفعلها نبي الله العفيف موسى

المسيح لم يأتي ليتزوج من أثنى بشرية بل جاء ليكون الفصح الذي يحمل خطايانا كما تنبأت عنه موسى في التوراة، يتابع ديدات قائلاً: 

" 4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين ، مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . 
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به ، الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. 
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان، فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 ). . 
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . 
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، لكن محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.

فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية 18: 15-20 ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ) متى 5 وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة

والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض 

وكما يقول وحي الكتاب في فيلبي 2: 10-11

لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

فكل الأتقياء كإبراهيم وموسى وداود.... وكل الأشرار كيهوذا الإسخريوطي ومحمد وصحابته وأحمد ديدات وأمثاله وكل البشر ورؤسائهم وملوكهم سيركعوا ويسجدوا لله ... بإرادتهم أو رغماً عنهم وكلهم سيعترفون بأن يسوع هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

في ذلك اليوم سيسمع أعدائه صوته المزمجر وسيسمعوا الأمر بذبح كل من لم يريد أن يملك المسيح عليهم 

أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم إلى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي (لوقا19: 27)

إن المسيح يتعامل الآن بالنعمة والرحمة ولكن لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت.

فوقت النعمة يمضي سريعاً وسيأتي وقت الدينونة ووقت الذبح والإلقاء في جهنم 

قال المبارك القدوس أيضاً :

فيجيب الملك ويقول . . . . أيضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. (متى 25:40-41)

فالمسيح هو ديان العالمين لأنه الرب المتجسد إنساناً وجدير بكل من يحاربه أن يستعد لملاقاته.

أحبائي المؤمنين سوف يرى ديدات وغيره ممن يصفقون له (إن لم يتوبوا عاجلاً ) من هو الزعيم الحقيقي بل من هو الملك والرب.

أما أحكام محمد فهي مثل غيرها من أحكام قادة شعوب الأرض ككونفوشيوس وبوذا وماني وهو لا يشبه موسى الذي كان يحكم باسم يهوه إيلوهيم الله الحقيقي الوحيد والذي كان يتلقى الوحي من فم الله. 

وأما محمد فكان يكلمه شخص أسمه جبريل كما تقول أحاديثهم وفي مرات أخرى الشيطان الأبيض متنكراً كجبريل!!! ويلقي في قلبه ما هو ليس وحي كما يقولون في سبب نزول المعوزتين (ومن هنا أتت قصة الناسخ والمنسوخ).

ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

*مقارنات حاسمة

1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل

2- إن موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب (إسرائيل) ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل 

3- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم ولنسله وأما محمد فلم يختن في اليوم الثامن وتقول المصادر أنه لم يختن البتة ليكون مثل آدم .

4- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد (المشركة) والتي كانت ترقي محمد من العين.

5- إن موسى والمسيح تعرضا للقتل والموت في طفولتهما من قبل حاكم البلد ولكن محمد لم يتعرض لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي يعتبر من أعيان قريش.

6- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في مصر في طفولتهما وأما محمد فإنه لم يراها خلال كل حياته.

7- إن موسى والمسيح تكلما اللغة العبرية ولغات أخرى وأما محمد لم يتكلم إلا اللغة العربية.

8- إن موسى والمسيح كتبا اللغة العبرية ولكن محمد كان جاهلاً بكتابة لغته العربية كما يقول المسلمون.

9- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. بينما نجد أن محمد ولد في مكة بين أهله الأحرار من أي مستعمر بشري.

10- إن موسى والمسيح تربيا بعيداً عن مكان ولادتهما فموسى تربى بعيداً عن جاسان والمسيح تربى في مصر بعيداً عن بيت لحم. بينما نرى أن محمد ترعرع في مكة مكان ولادته.

11- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية ومحمد لم يصم الأربعين يوماً متتالية بل صام رمضان.

12- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. بينما محمد تلقى دعوته من جبريل؟ فهو لم يسمع صوت الله قط.

13- موسى رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أن يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد والمسيح رفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأما محمد فحارب شعبه وغزاهم ونهب أملاكهم وقتل رجالهم وأخذ نسائهم وأخذ الخمس من الغنائم كما تقول كتبهم وأحاديثهم … حتى أحتل مكة أخيراً، … وارتدوا عنه بعد وفاته وحاربهم خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" بما يسمى حروب الردة وغزاهم بأحد عشر لواء وتم إخماد تمردهم بقوة السيف والإرهاب.

14- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في حالة من المجد السماوي فموسى صار وجهه مضيئاً بسبب الوجود في محضر الله والمسيح تمجد أمام تلاميذه وشاهدوا مجده وهيئته المتغيرة والممجدة وأما محمد فليس له شيء من هذا.

15- إن موسى والمسيح عرفا من هو الله منذ طفولتهما وأما محمد فلم يعرف الله في طفولته (ولم يعرف الله الحقيقي مطلقاً) ولم يعرفه في شيخوخته وهو القائل: ما عرفناك حق معرفتك وما عبدناك حق عبادتك

16- إن موسى والمسيح نبيان حقيقيان الأول أخذ الناموس والثاني أكمله ومحمد ناقض الناموس بحياته وأحكام قرآنه.

17- إن موسى مارس دور الشفاعة في حياته والمسيح يمارس دور الشفاعة كونه حياً إلى أبد الآبدين أما محمد فقد رُفضت شفاعته حتى من أجل أمه المشركة .

18- إن موسى والمسيح عملا المعجزات في الطبيعة وأما محمد فلا معجزة له، فهم ويقولون أن معجزته هي القرآن إلا انه ولأسباب عديدة، نجد في أمهات الكتب الإسلامية، الكثير من المعجزات الأخرى المنسوبة لمحمد ابن آمنة، مثل تكثيره للماء، وسلام الحجر عليه، وتلبية عرق الشجرة لندائه، وغير ذلك الكثير. مع العلم إن نسبة هذه المعجزات لمحمد يتعارض تعارضا صريحا مع قول جبريل : ( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون )

19- إن موسى خدم في خيمة الاجتماع الأرضية والمسيح في خيمة الاجتماع السماوية وأما محمد فليس له نصيب في الخيمة المقدسة ولا في الشكينة (السكينة)

20- إن تعاليم موسى والمسيح متوافقة من جهة قداسة الله ورحمته أما محمد فتعاليمه تناقض قداسة الله وتلغي صفة القداسة في ذات الله على حساب صفة محبته.

21- إن موسى له أخ وأخت والمسيح بصفته ابن الإنسان كان له أخوة وأخوات وأما محمد فليس له لا أخوة ولا أخوات.

22- إن موسى والمسيح ليسا يتيمين ولكن محمد كذلك.

23- إن موسى والمسيح انتقلا من الأرض بطريقة معجزية وأما محمد فهو في قبره ينتظر القيامة العامة والوقوف أمام عرش الله العظيم الأبيض.

24- إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.

25- إن موسى والمسيح استعملا الحمير وسيلة للتنقل أحياناً وأما محمد فكان يركب الجمال

26- ن موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير وأما محمد فلم يعرف الفصح ولا معناه وليس له فيه نصيب.

27- أثناء رفضه من شعبه أقتنى موسى عروسه من خارج شعبه وكذلك المسيح أثناء رفضه الحالي أقتنى الكنيسة كعروس له من خارج شعبه. وأما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني حتى أنه تزوج بالطفلة عائشة بنت الست سنوات وبنى بها وهي بعمر التسع سنوات.

28- موسى سيكون مع المسيح في المدينة التي له الأساسات، بينما نجد أن محمد يبقى خارجاً ومعهكل من آمن به ورفضوا النبي الحقيقي المعين من الله.*


----------



## Tabitha (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديد*



fullbank قال:


> ما بحب اقرا مواضيعك كلهن كذب بكذب



*هههههههههههههههه

كيف قررت إن المواضيع كذب وأنت لم تقرأ هذه المواضيع ؟؟؟؟ :t33: *


----------



## irmh (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

الموضوع جميل قرات نصفة و لاكنه طويل و المهمم انك رديت على ديدات


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

فعلاً وضع ديدات صعب أوي وهل الذي يصارع طواحين الهواء كمثل الذي يصارع أشخاص دارسين في الإسلاميات لماذا إستطاع أحمد ديدات تظليل جميع المسلمين لأنه ذهب  إلى أشخاص لا يعلمون شيئاً في الدين الإسلامي و لا يعلمون شيئاً عن شخصية محمد و كما رأينا في برنامج سؤال جريء أن الدكتور أنيس شروش هزمه هزيمة ساحقة هههههههههه لماذا يا أحمد ديدات ألم تستطع أن تناظر إلا الغربيين تعال و ناظرنا نحن الشرقييين الذين فضحنا كذبك هل تذهب الى أشخاص يجهلون الدين الإسلامي و تقوم بمقارنات بين نبيك و أنبياء الله القديسسين و تقول أن ذالك من عند الله هههههههههههههههه فعلاً وضعك صعب يا مسلمين


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

الموضوع طويل اوي والمهم انك رديت


----------



## aimislam (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

*أحسنت... مراوغات مكشوفة و حيل مفضوحة  و دلائل تفند نفسها بنفسها و كلام  فارغ و غير مقنع بتاتا ولكل متأمل ذكي يستطيع أن يكشف تناقضاتك الصارخة... 
 وأضرب متالا تقول*

_ 4- مملكة تهتم بالامور الاخروية: ان موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين ، مثلما كانا زعيمين. واعني بالنبوة. . 
الانسان الذي يوحى اليه برسالة الهية لارشاد الناس. اما الزعيم . فاعني به ، الانسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجا كملك او لا . فاذا اقتدر انسان على توقيع عقوبة الاعدام مثلا والحكم بين الناس . . فهو زعيم. 
و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان، فقد امر بأعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 ). . 
و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. اما المسيح فانه ينتمي الى الصنف الاخر من الانبياء . 
ومن هنا فأن عيسى ليس مثل موسى ، لكن محمد مثل موسى. "

(*) لا شك أن هذا القول قمة في الجهل الروحي وهذا متوقع من أمثال ديدات.

فالله له كتاب واحد ورسالة واحدة بدأت بسفر التكوين وانتهت بسفر الرؤيا ومرت هذه الرسالة بتدابير مختلفة وهي تهتم بالأمور الدنيوية والأخروية فهي متكاملة تصل إلى كل النواحي الحياتية المختصة بعبادة الإنسان وعلاقته مع أخيه الإنسان. والمسيح وكما نرى في البشائر تمم الوعد بمجيء النبي الذي هو موضوع تثنية 18: 15-20 ونقرأ عن الشريعة التي أكملت ناموس موسى وخاصة عندما قال ( ما جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ) متى 5 وقد أكمل بتعاليمه وموته وقيامته الناموس ووضع للكنيسة في هذا التدبير شريعة النعمة والحق والالتصاق به كمصدر الحياة

والمسيح يسوع ليس زعيم فقط بل هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فهو الزعيم الوحيد وله ستسجد كل الركب من آدم إلى آخر شخص يولد على كرة الأرض بل كل ما في السماء وتحت الأرض _

*هنا متلا عجزت أن تأتي ولو بمتال واحد من الانجيل عن أحكام دنيوية تبرهن بها على ما قلته بل اكتفيت بكلام فارغ وهذا فقط مقطع من كلامك اخترته أنا بصورة اعتباطية و تضيف قائلا *

_ولنا هنا تعليق بسيط (فرغم أننا لا نعترف بكل هذه القصص . . . . فإنه كما أن عيسى ليس هو يسوع المسيح بل هو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية ... كذلك جبريل ليس هو الملاك جبرائيل الوارد ذكره في كتاب الله الخالد فهو نسخة مزورة وشيطانية لجبرائيل الملاك المقدس) _

*ومرة أخرى كلام فضفاض بدون دليل والله من يصدق كلامك يجب أن يكون أصم و أعمى*


----------



## *sara* (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*



> " 2- الميلاد المعجز : ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك ، الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. "
> 
> (*) هذا تكرار للنقطة السابقة تمت الإجابة عليه فموسى تنبأ عن نسل المرأة في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين



*هذا غيــــر صحيح موسى عليه السلام نتج عن ولادة طبيعية بين رجل و امرأة ....,,, 
ومحمد عله السلام كذلكــ ,,,...حقيقة لا تستطيع أن تنكرها و أستطيع أن أناقشها معك على الرغم من أنك مررت عنها مرورا سريعا و لم توضحها أبدا ,,,...*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

*مقارنات حاسمة

1- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل

2- إن موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب (إسرائيل) ولكن محمد هو من نسل إسماعيل 

3- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم ولنسله وأما محمد فلم يختن في اليوم الثامن وتقول المصادر أنه لم يختن البتة ليكون مثل آدم .

4- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا كوالدة محمد (المشركة) والتي كانت ترقي محمد من العين.

5- إن موسى والمسيح تعرضا للقتل والموت في طفولتهما من قبل حاكم البلد ولكن محمد لم يتعرض لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي يعتبر من أعيان قريش.

6- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في مصر في طفولتهما وأما محمد فإنه لم يراها خلال كل حياته.

7- إن موسى والمسيح تكلما اللغة العبرية ولغات أخرى وأما محمد لم يتكلم إلا اللغة العربية.

8- إن موسى والمسيح كتبا اللغة العبرية ولكن محمد كان جاهلاً بكتابة لغته العربية كما يقول المسلمون.

9- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. بينما نجد أن محمد ولد في مكة بين أهله الأحرار من أي مستعمر بشري.

10- إن موسى والمسيح تربيا بعيداً عن مكان ولادتهما فموسى تربى بعيداً عن جاسان والمسيح تربى في مصر بعيداً عن بيت لحم. بينما نرى أن محمد ترعرع في مكة مكان ولادته.

11- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية ومحمد لم يصم الأربعين يوماً متتالية بل صام رمضان.

12- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. بينما محمد تلقى دعوته من جبريل؟ فهو لم يسمع صوت الله قط.

13- موسى رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أن يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد والمسيح رفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأما محمد فحارب شعبه وغزاهم ونهب أملاكهم وقتل رجالهم وأخذ نسائهم وأخذ الخمس من الغنائم كما تقول كتبهم وأحاديثهم … حتى أحتل مكة أخيراً، … وارتدوا عنه بعد وفاته وحاربهم خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" بما يسمى حروب الردة وغزاهم بأحد عشر لواء وتم إخماد تمردهم بقوة السيف والإرهاب.

14- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في حالة من المجد السماوي فموسى صار وجهه مضيئاً بسبب الوجود في محضر الله والمسيح تمجد أمام تلاميذه وشاهدوا مجده وهيئته المتغيرة والممجدة وأما محمد فليس له شيء من هذا.

15- إن موسى والمسيح عرفا من هو الله منذ طفولتهما وأما محمد فلم يعرف الله في طفولته (ولم يعرف الله الحقيقي مطلقاً) ولم يعرفه في شيخوخته وهو القائل: ما عرفناك حق معرفتك وما عبدناك حق عبادتك

16- إن موسى والمسيح نبيان حقيقيان الأول أخذ الناموس والثاني أكمله ومحمد ناقض الناموس بحياته وأحكام قرآنه.

17- إن موسى مارس دور الشفاعة في حياته والمسيح يمارس دور الشفاعة كونه حياً إلى أبد الآبدين أما محمد فقد رُفضت شفاعته حتى من أجل أمه المشركة .

18- إن موسى والمسيح عملا المعجزات في الطبيعة وأما محمد فلا معجزة له، فهم ويقولون أن معجزته هي القرآن إلا انه ولأسباب عديدة، نجد في أمهات الكتب الإسلامية، الكثير من المعجزات الأخرى المنسوبة لمحمد ابن آمنة، مثل تكثيره للماء، وسلام الحجر عليه، وتلبية عرق الشجرة لندائه، وغير ذلك الكثير. مع العلم إن نسبة هذه المعجزات لمحمد يتعارض تعارضا صريحا مع قول جبريل : ( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون )

19- إن موسى خدم في خيمة الاجتماع الأرضية والمسيح في خيمة الاجتماع السماوية وأما محمد فليس له نصيب في الخيمة المقدسة ولا في الشكينة (السكينة)

20- إن تعاليم موسى والمسيح متوافقة من جهة قداسة الله ورحمته أما محمد فتعاليمه تناقض قداسة الله وتلغي صفة القداسة في ذات الله على حساب صفة محبته.

21- إن موسى له أخ وأخت والمسيح بصفته ابن الإنسان كان له أخوة وأخوات وأما محمد فليس له لا أخوة ولا أخوات.

22- إن موسى والمسيح ليسا يتيمين ولكن محمد كذلك.

23- إن موسى والمسيح انتقلا من الأرض بطريقة معجزية وأما محمد فهو في قبره ينتظر القيامة العامة والوقوف أمام عرش الله العظيم الأبيض.

24- إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.

25- إن موسى والمسيح استعملا الحمير وسيلة للتنقل أحياناً وأما محمد فكان يركب الجمال

26- ن موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير وأما محمد فلم يعرف الفصح ولا معناه وليس له فيه نصيب.

27- أثناء رفضه من شعبه أقتنى موسى عروسه من خارج شعبه وكذلك المسيح أثناء رفضه الحالي أقتنى الكنيسة كعروس له من خارج شعبه. وأما محمد فكان مزواج شهواني حتى أنه تزوج بالطفلة عائشة بنت الست سنوات وبنى بها وهي بعمر التسع سنوات.

28- موسى سيكون مع المسيح في المدينة التي له الأساسات، بينما نجد أن محمد يبقى خارجاً ومعهكل من آمن به ورفضوا النبي الحقيقي المعين من الله. *

*ردوا يا مسلمين*


----------



## kalati79 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*



			
				] من الدي اخبركم ان محمدا يعادي المسيح عليه السلام اقرؤو الاسلام لتعرفو انه من اولي العزم العظام و من الدي اخبركم ان جسد موسى لا يوجد في الارض الان ما دليلكم ان الله تصرف به و اخفى القصة اما موت محمدصلى الله عليه و سلم الكل يعلم انه لم يمت حتى بلغ تعاليمه و العهد القديم يخبر ان النبي الكادب يموت خلال عام واحد   من نصدق ثم انك تتكلم عن ان المسلمين يعتبرون الكتاب المقدس كله كله محرف و هدا جهل منك لان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم اخبرنا الا نصدق اهل الكتاب و لا نكدبهم اما قولك ان المسلمين يبحثون في الكتاب المقدس عن ايات تدل على البشارة بنبيهم عليه الصلاة فبغض النظر عن سفر التثنية18 18فاني اريد ان اسالك مادا يعني العهد القديم ببركة اسماعيل و تلالا الرب من فارانCOPTIC_KNIGHT;342441][B][SIZE="4 قال:
			
		

> دينونة


----------



## انت الفادي (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*



kalati79 قال:


> ] من الدي اخبركم ان محمدا يعادي المسيح عليه السلام اقرؤو الاسلام لتعرفو انه من اولي العزم العظام و من الدي اخبركم ان جسد موسى لا يوجد في الارض الان ما دليلكم ان الله تصرف به و اخفى القصة اما موت محمدصلى الله عليه و سلم الكل يعلم انه لم يمت حتى بلغ تعاليمه و العهد القديم يخبر ان النبي الكادب يموت خلال عام واحد   من نصدق ثم انك تتكلم عن ان المسلمين يعتبرون الكتاب المقدس كله كله محرف و هدا جهل منك لان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم اخبرنا الا نصدق اهل الكتاب و لا نكدبهم اما قولك ان المسلمين يبحثون في الكتاب المقدس عن ايات تدل على البشارة بنبيهم عليه الصلاة فبغض النظر عن سفر التثنية18 18فاني اريد ان اسالك مادا يعني العهد القديم ببركة اسماعيل و تلالا الرب من فارانCOPTIC_KNIGHT;342441][b][SIZE="4 قال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike hero (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

ديدات الكاذب مات اشنع ميتة وهو في جهنم الى جانب محمد


----------



## يهدي من يشاء (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

أحبائي أقسم أني أتجول في هذا المنتدى وانا كلي فخر ببرسولي وحبيبي وقرة عيني محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ---->اللهم ارزق كل من آمن به ودافع عنه وعن عرضه جنات ولذة رؤية وجهك الكريم ورؤية وجه حبيبي وقرة عيني اللهم آمين..

أعزائي لا أحد يعلم بما في قلبي في هذه اللحظة سوى ربي 

والله أني اتنقل من موضوع لآخر وأنا في قمة الحزن والأسى ليس على ما تكتبوه ولكن على ما توزكم عليه شياطينكم ...

والله اني حزينه عليكم أنكم لم تذوقوا حلاوة الإيمان بالله ولا لذة القرب به ولا عرفتموه حق معرفته لم تجربوا حلاوة السجود لله ولم تحسوا بالقرب منه سبحانه ولم تعرفوا رسولنا المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاة وأجل التسليم حق معرفته أقسم انكم لو عرفتموه لأحببتموه لبكت أعينكم شوقاً ولهفة إلى لقاءه ...

لكني ومن هذا الموقع الذي أدعوا الله جاهده أن يهديه الله إلى طريق الصواب

أدعوا كل من يرى في الإسلام انه دين ارهاب وتطرف كما ترغب أمريكا وتسميته

أن يعرف الإسلام من القرآن من سيرة حبيبي رسول اللهحتى يحكم على الإسلام بعقله لا بعاطفته .... ولا بكلام يكرره من قبله ولكن بكلامه..

اذا كان رسولي عليه الصلاة والسلام يزور جاره اليهودي الذي كان يؤذيه كل يوم عندما مرض .... أطلق أسرى فتح مك فقال لهم أنتم الطلقاء.. هو من يكى جذع النخلة شوقاً وحنيناً إليه وهو جماد فكيف بقلوبنا نحن البشر...

اسلامنا لا كما روجت عنه امريكا ولا كما أفسدة اللذين لايعلمو عن الاسلام شي...

اسلامنا دين حب دين يقول لنا نحن المسلمين :مثل المؤمنون في توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى"

يقول لنا :"لوكنت فظاً غليظ القلب لانفظوا من حولك"

يقول لرسولنا ولنا ..... ولكم أيضا ولي أيضا :

"إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء"



أسئل الله لكم الهداية


*اللهم إني أبرأ لك مما كتبوا في هذا المنتدى  عنك وعن رسولنا 
وأبرأ لك مما فعلوا ومما سوف يفعلون "

ويابى الله إلا أنت يتم دينه

ومكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين



احبكم لذلك نصحتكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*



يهدي من يشاء قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> أحبائي أقسم أني أتجول في هذا المنتدى وانا كلي فخر ببرسولي وحبيبي وقرة عيني محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ---->اللهم ارزق كل من آمن به ودافع عنه وعن عرضه جنات ولذة رؤية وجهك الكريم ورؤية وجه حبيبي وقرة عيني اللهم آمين..
> 
> ...



+ عزيزتي ( يهدى من يشاء )  من خدعك وقال اننا لم نتذوق حلاوة الايمان  بالله ولا لذة القرب منه ولا اننا لا نعرفه ومن قال اننا لا نسجد لله ....... ويجب ان تعرفى وتواجهى حقيقة ان من أساء للاسلام وجعل صورته بهذا الشكل هم مجموعه  من أهله اللذين يستخدمون اسم الله بالخطأ  وهم فى الاصل ليسوا الا ارهابيين يقومون بتفجير انفسهم فى الابرياء من أطفال ونساء ومن منا لم يذرف الدمع الغزير عندما يرى فى نشرة الاخبار اى عمل ارهابى يصاحبه تصوير لشاب مغرر به وهو يقول انه سيفجر نفسه لنصرة الله والمؤمنين وانه غير نادم على ما سيفعل أتعتقدى فعلاً ان هذا يرضى الخالق ان يذهب هذا الشاب ليفجر نفسه ويميت معه أطفال ونساء وشيوخ ليس لهم أى ذنب........  ويدعون ان هذا من الدين بدلاً من ان تدعى لنا نحن بالهدايه من فضلك أدعى لمن يفعل هذا ان يهديه الله ويعرف ان قتل الانسان ليس بالشىء الذى يرضى الله  .......ونشكرك على محبتك ونصيحتك ولكننا  صدقينى لسنا بحاجه اليها و  اذهبى بها لمن يحتاجها  ........ومع ذلك أهلاً بيكى فى منتدانا الحبيب ومرحب بكى ى أى وقت .


----------



## انت الفادي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

الاخت تهدي من تشاء

نحن كمسيحيين نعرف الله ليس معرفة سطحية بل معرفة حقيقية لانه يعيش فينا بروحه القدوس و نحن نعيش فيه بحبه لنا الحب الاذلي الغير محدود.

و لكن هذا ليس هو الموضوع المعروض حاليا. فالموضوع المعروض حاليا هو الرد علي خزعبلات احمد ديدات او بالاصح احلام اليقظة لاحمد ديدات..
فهو يريد ان يقرب الشبه بين موسي و محمد و يبعد الشبه بين موسي و السيد المسيح
فقام الاخوة الاحباء هنا بوضع مقارنة بسيطة جدا حتي يعرف الانسان سواء مسيحي او مسلم اوجه الشبه و اوجه الخلاف في الشخصيات المزكورة.

فلو عندك اعتراض علي هذه المقارنة فأهلا برأيك.. و اذا لا يوجد اعتراض اذن فموافقتك  علي كلامنا هو تقدير منك لمجهودنا لايصال الحقيقة التي يحاول احمد ديدات و امثاله من طمثها و تحويرها لتناسب اغراضه.


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

ازاي تقارن بين المسيح له المجد او اي حد تاني
وازاي تقارن موسي النبي و محمد هذا

مز 45: 2 انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر 

متجيش خالص


----------



## Basilius (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد على كتاب احمد ديدات*

*موضوع تكرر كثيرا *


----------

